# Chocolate courses



## william gerber (Jun 3, 2006)

Help! What are your views as to the best chocolate courses and whare?
I've seen Nottier, Orlando FL, and concidering the French Pastry School in Chicago.
Any views to guide me to the best. I am using the knowledge for showpieces. 
Thank you !!!
william/:bounce: Vassili


----------



## princess!!! (Jun 7, 2006)

hi williams,
i am too looking around for good chocolate courses that will lead to a professional certification, but to no avail. there doesnot seeem to be many chocolate organisations around (or i may have been mistaken?)

however, you may want to surf through barry callebaut
http://www.barry-callebaut.com/35 for a start. they are a leading choclate supplier who provide chocolate courses, i believe. do keep me updated on your findings!!

cheers!!
:chef:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Notter School hands down! In my personal opinion.

Go to this link and look under Chocolate for some pics of what you would learn.
http://www.notterschool.com/gallery/flash.php


----------

